# 2014 Cruze LS Engine/Radiator Fan Always Running



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you unplug the mass airflow sensor? Make sure the MAF plug is seated securely, take the car for a drive, and see if it continues after a full drive cycle.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

After installing my intake I had the same issue, and the MAF plug wasn't all the way seated

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## thatonedude310 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you.
I tried that with the resonator back in and it worked like a charm, the fan went off and it didn't sound like a jet haha.
I then proceeded to mess around and take the resonator out again to see if that fix would work with it also, but the cooling fan came back on.
After I took the resonator off, I re-assembled the air filiter housing and what not, but it seems there is a gap between the tubing that connects to the resonator/air intake housing and the actual frame of the car.
I assume that the fan is turning on due to the the lack of a seal between the air intake system and the actual body of the car, any advice?
If needed, I can post a photo.
Again, much appreciated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm...it shouldn't matter if the duct in the fender is there or not - the 1.4's look the same way when the resonator is removed from the equation. Usually the fan screaming is just the plug on the MAF sensor.


----------



## thatonedude310 (Mar 7, 2014)

Its seated on there correctly. The fan isn't constantly running but it does kick on and off


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I experienced the exact same behavior as the OP with my cruze when I removed the resonator, disconnecting the battery solves the problem. 

Just like installing a K&N short ram intake I believe this mod changes airflow enough to require a battery reset too.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That onedude 310 how many jumps .. 
Now you are jumping through new hoops .

Sup ​J ,,..,,


----------



## thatonedude310 (Mar 7, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I experienced the exact same behavior as the OP with my cruze when I removed the resonator, disconnecting the battery solves the problem.
> 
> Just like installing a K&N short ram intake I believe this mod changes airflow enough to require a battery reset too.



Thank you, it worked like a charm.


----------



## thatonedude310 (Mar 7, 2014)

brian v said:


> That onedude 310 how many jumps ..
> Now you are jumping through new hoops .
> 
> Sup ​J ,,..,,


What exactly do you mean by how many jumps?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok ..............


----------



## thatonedude310 (Mar 7, 2014)

brian v said:


> Ok ..............


Oh, I get you.
I only have 8, I'm new to it haha.


----------

